# Happy New Year Ruler Giveaway! WINNERS CHOSEN!



## Jim

I am giving away Three 36' Vinyl decal rulers for your boat, cooler, or wherever you see fit! 







All you need to do is reply with "IN" and I will use Random.org to pick 3 winners by the 15th of January.

These decals are the best, and are made from our board sponsor Vinyl Images Inc. Check them out for all your boat letter, decal, and Vinyl needs.


----------



## KMixson

IN


----------



## Fire1386

IN


----------



## samuelh1987

IN


----------



## CalvinXJ

IN


----------



## FormerParatrooper

IN


----------



## Jimbeaux

In


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

In.


----------



## Fishfreek

IN


----------



## Captain Ahab

Great contest

I am not in as I have a ruler already - but if you do not have one get one - they bring good luck, make you good looking (see it worked for me ) and you *WILL *catch more fish!


----------



## Wyatt

IN

Thanks Jim!


----------



## lovedr79

happy new year! IN!


----------



## kmfw160

awesome! IN


----------



## P16209

IN

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## schukster

IN

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## simo

in


----------



## LDUBS

IN


----------



## Kismet

In.


tyvm.


----------



## trnt_west

IN!
Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## stinkfoot

in


----------



## shamoo

IN :LOL2:


----------



## Buckethead

IN


----------



## fishwhisperer

In

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## -CN-

IN


----------



## jyu87

IN!


----------



## New River Rat

IN


----------



## IADIVER

IN


----------



## EdFly

IN


----------



## SevenPin

In!


----------



## sr522re

IN


----------



## Ictalurus

In


----------



## yankeegonesouthern64

in


----------



## Steve A W

*IN*


----------



## Jim

And the Winners are..................

SevenPin
samuleh1987
Jimbeaux

PM me your mailing info so I can send out the rulers!


----------

